# 7090+f for sale



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Have decided to part company with my Rapido.
March 2008 Regd, done 16,000 miles, just had habitation done at Johns Cross. All good.
3 litre motor, 80 w solar, Alko tow bar, Never used spare wheel !
Lovely van, but "she" wants more floor space which fixed table restricts to 6 persons. 
Our parties generally cater for 10 or more ! :wink: 
Asking for £48k ono. Cost £58k.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Might save you a few pounds Pete. Same problem with my Hymer, took the fitted massive table out, replaced with one made to my measurements by Rainbow conversions. Mounts with Fiamma tube to Fiamma floor mounted socket. Lives in wardrobe when travelling/not needed, seconds job to put in situ when required.

Can also be used outside with folding tripod base.

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

WingPete said:


> Have decided to part company with my Rapido.
> March 2008 Regd, done 16,000 miles, just had habitation done at Johns Cross. All good.
> 3 litre motor, 80 w solar, Alko tow bar, Never used spare wheel !
> Lovely van, but "she" wants more floor space which fixed table restricts to 6 persons.
> ...


There is a kit available to mount the table as MIke describes, ask in the shop or have a word with Glenn.

Peter


----------

